# Fun with Math



## sossego (Feb 3, 2015)

Post your math riddles/questions/problems here - no homework - and let's have fun.
Yay!


----------



## sossego (Feb 3, 2015)

Part One: Create a formula containing the following:
1. A simple geometric shape without curves.
2. Encompassing all four fields of Quantum mechanics ( E.g. space, time, probability, decision)

Solution for Part One:
Choose a point in space. Decide on two more points such that an equilateral triangle is created. The position of the triangle and the plane will be dependent upon the angle you wish to build the object. Create three more equilateral triangles and position all into a tetrahedron. 
Here, we create the _x,y,z _grid with the center of any of the bases placed at _(0,0,0)  _and the tetrahedron extended in any direction from the center.  _T _is the value for time while _Te _is experiential time and _Tl _is linear time.  If the object remains in the same state and no force is acted upon it, then _T=Tl _. If the decision is to enact upon a probability affecting the outcome by fore-thinking the event then, 
_T|Te->Tl. _ (I'm not sure if this is right; but, the probability taken now becomes the standard measure) .


----------



## BSDBernd (Feb 4, 2015)

I have a conjecture which can be so easily formulated that a child can understand it, but it is an unsolved problem in mathematics, more precisely in number theory and obviously requires a deep knowledge of natural numbers. Although we know much about the natural numbers, the following conjecture is still unsolved, to my knowledge:

Take a natural number n > 1 and do the following:
1) If n is even, divide it by two, if not multiply it by three and add one
2) If the new number is 1, exit, if not take the new number as n and go to step 1)

Conjecture (It is the famous 3n+1 conjecture): The algorithm above always terminates. 

Here an example using pari/gp (which is of course in the ports tree):


```
? n=641;while(n>1,if(Mod(n,2)==0,n=n/2,n=3*n+1);print(n))
1924
962
481
1444
722
361
1084
542
271
814
407
1222
611
1834
917
2752
1376
688
344
172
86
43
130
65
196
98
49
148
74
37
112
56
28
14
7
22
11
34
17
52
26
13
40
20
10
5
16
8
4
2
1
```


----------



## cpm@ (Mar 7, 2015)

sossego, just for fun:

https://erdos.sdslabs.co/about


----------



## sossego (Mar 23, 2015)

Using a public computer with proxy settings not allowing access.


----------



## cpm@ (Mar 25, 2015)

Do you dare, sossego? 

There is a number greater than zero that is written with n binary numbers xn-1 xn-2 ··· x1 x0)2. Design a combinational circuit with n inputs and n outputs the binary expression that returns the number a - 1.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Boolean_algebra


----------



## sossego (Apr 17, 2015)

I'm able to now connect to the labs. The given problem will be next. The value of a must be 1 + (positive infinity approaching but not equaling zero.) Absolute value may be used if one does not want to use the + before the infinity symbol.


----------



## Adrian o (May 21, 2015)

Here we go:
Does a pound of gold or a pound of feathers weight more?


----------



## SirDice (May 21, 2015)

Neither.


----------



## Crivens (May 21, 2015)

+1 for SirDice


----------



## sossego (May 21, 2015)

That actually depends on the standards of which you are measuring.  Now, I believe that avourdepois is used to measure feathers while gold is measured in troy ounces. Even though the troy ounce weighs more, the avourdepois pound has the greater mass.
When you measure things by the standards of another, you lose the ability to comprehend such in its own environment.

Or..
A pound of feathers weighs more than a pound of gold when you compare a troy pound to an avourdepois pound.


----------



## tingo (May 22, 2015)

On the other hand, a pond of (filled with) gold might weigh more than the same pond filled with feathers...


----------



## sossego (May 22, 2015)

Weight is the measurement of gravitational force upon an object due to the density of the mass of the greater object. If the object is a "black hole" then the item will weigh much more because of the forces acting upon it. Let's say that we live on a planet with a thin atmosphere and a honeycomb like structure  - bear with me - we would weigh less than on a planet whose core was composed of lead due to the density of that object. Also, the further you are away from the center of the gravitational pull, the less force exerted which means the weight is less. Mass always remains the same.


----------



## Crivens (May 23, 2015)

tingo said:


> On the other hand, a pond of (filled with) gold might weigh more than the same pond filled with feathers...


When choosing between a pond of feathers and a pond of gold, I would go for the second one


----------



## good-beastie (May 23, 2015)

If I accelerate 5 grams of feathers to .95c ( c = speed of light), the relativistic weight would be 16 grams. What would result from the collision of 16 grams of gold at (rest mass) with 5 grams of feathers at the velocity of .95c?
Reference: http://www.phy.olemiss.edu/HEP/quarknet/mass.html


----------



## Crivens (May 23, 2015)

I'd say, from my intuition, that the result would be either a nobel prize or a summons to Den Haag - depending of the place you do that. Without running the numbers, I would offer a guesstimate that this would vaporize a normal city. I know I am wrong here somewhat, but by how much?


----------



## sossego (May 23, 2015)

How many nuns could a nunchaku chuck if a nunchaku could chuck nuns?


----------



## good-beastie (May 23, 2015)

Crivens said:


> I'd say, from my intuition, that the result would be either a nobel prize or a summons to Den Haag - depending of the place you do that. Without running the numbers, I would offer a guesstimate that this would vaporize a normal city. I know I am wrong here somewhat, but by how much?


Drat! I was wishing for gold plated feathers!


----------



## Crivens (May 24, 2015)

good-beastie said:


> Drat! I was wishing for gold plated feathers!


Maybe that would be the point to call in the xkcd-what-if brigade?


----------



## sossego (Aug 28, 2015)

Given three numerals with zero as the fourth, produce a set of formulas which are in sequence positive, negative, or positive & negative on the number scale. Here is the criteria.
Let a=the first number, b=the second number, and c=the third number.
You are allowed two values within the parentheses. You may have a bracket with two sets of parentheses as the numerator and denominator. You may use an exponential to the same value - as a fraction with two brackets, both top and bottom, and two sets of parentheses. You are only allowed to use the operands of plus, minus, division, and multiplication once per set. The numbers must be whole numbers for this first exercise; and, since I did mention the possibility of negatives along the infinite number line, you may state that the values are decreasing towards negative infinity. Partial programs and formulas of X to the Nth of a continuing value or (x*) such that it repeats itself are not allowed.

One person is to list the numbers and another is to write the formulas.  The goal is to state 0 +/- N to the values of 100, 1000, and the third of your choice.


----------



## TiberiusDuval (Aug 28, 2015)

good-beastie said:


> Drat! I was wishing for gold plated feathers!


Some artist made with a "little bit" less energetic process nice kind of works. He took steelplates, some leaves and that kind of flattish objects and added thinly some high explosive. After explosion images of leaves and so on were imprinted to the steel plate.  Nice looking things.


----------



## TiberiusDuval (Aug 28, 2015)

Crivens said:


> I'd say, from my intuition, that the result would be either a nobel prize or a summons to Den Haag - depending of the place you do that. Without running the numbers, I would offer a guesstimate that this would vaporize a normal city. I know I am wrong here somewhat, but by how much?



Multi kiloton range of explosion, as all that velocity mass would be converted to energy. Kilogram of mass-energy is about 20 megatons of tnt. 11 grams is then about 220 kt of tnt, easily enough to flatten small city or seriously hurt big one.


----------



## sossego (Aug 29, 2015)

The exercise is to be done with pencil and paper and not on the computer.
I have also recently constructed three dimensional representation of words with a foam type of clay.
The algorithm needs to be applied to fluid dynamics or harmonics on the standard three dimensional scale. From the it can be graphed with time and variances of time.
At the points of 0/1 and 4 regarding time and space, you would have to move the three vertices of (x,y) , (x,z), and (y,z) as a whole to To (origin), Tl (linear), and Te (experiential) on the graphical representation of time. Given that time is fluid and the quantum observations make it seem linear, I would like to follow a series of events in a set environment.


----------



## sossego (Sep 2, 2015)

Being that any given object exists on a three dimensional scale, it must also be accepted that the existence of the object begins with the point with the fourth dimension of time. Time is observed according to the type of [math/observation] of the individual at the mental state. So, a matrix type of math on a three dimensional scale could only be comprehended by an individual who is able to process multiple thoughts at a single moment. Now, considering that the average person accepts the reality of a sequential and conditional type of math (the cause effect scenario), this causes problems in our observation of "space time."
The structures within the mechanics are paired by single omission.  "Space" and "probability" are exact objects and conditions while "time" and "decision" will be dependent upon metaphysical or qualitative characteristics.

So, the probability exists based upon our knowledge of the environmental variables and the object is created based upon our perception. The quantitative and qualitative fields take the concept of free will into consideration.

The "nature" (metaphysical property) of the object (quantitative property) is based upon the desire (metaphysical) of the individual's decision (quantitative.)

"Nurture" in "time" with the accepted "probabilities" and environmental conditions create the common reality.

Accordingly, just by observation and acceptance, an event will happen because the environment has been created within the mind. This is a quantum experiment.
However, in order for a quantum experiment to exist, the same must occur randomly outside of the controlled environment. "Real" and "quantum" processors need to and must work [in common/synchronously] .

Metaphysical properties work more towards the math of logic of inclusion, exclusion, and such.

I do not have access to the proper system, nor is the Lua environment available to me. Most work is done with paper and pencil.


----------



## sossego (Sep 3, 2015)

Now, a dimension - as in a contained area of the omniverse and not the four properties of quantum mechanics nor of the four properties of metaphysics - is a fractal component of [absolute/total] reality. Between space's [first and second dimensions] and time's [fourth and fifth dimensions] there exists the collection of points making up a geometric for the former and a temporal for the later line [ and lines.] When three lines intersect and a portion of space is enclosed, it becomes a triangle. When the lines of time intersect with each other and it makes a complete closed circuit, then a "triangle" of sorts exists.
Time and space a two sides to the tetrahedron of a quantum qubit. When four triangle from different physical planes intersect, we have a tetrahedron.

Okay. probability will overlap both time and space for the creation of points and lines. Probabilities concerning time may create different circuits of time. The experiential part of time and the results thereof may be shared with an ["actual/real"] circuit of time for another object in space.

The concept of "slip-space" introduced by Alan Dean Foster may be considered as traveling just outside of all possible circuits of time for the included sets within an environment.

Now, the objects within the frame of metaphysics and the quantum reality are created with a certain nature. Those decisions based upon the observation {and perception] for interaction with an object depend upon the desire and probabilities accepted by the observer - and sometimes the object itself when the object is the observer.

Being that time is fluid, it may flow in any direction; and, being that a fluid may have different currents at different speeds, time may also exist within any given environment at different speeds.

There are extra-dimensional  (completely enclosed), para-dimensional (connecting at different points), and pocket dimensional (accessible from a single point) realities.

I did not realize that this was a "unified field theory" until I left last night.

The fabric  of the omniverse exists as both [particle/point] and wave.

Dark matter may be considered as unobserved [and/or]  not agreed upon - by the quantum means- parts of the total [ and absolute] parts of the omniverse.

The path of least resistance creates a" line" for any portion of quantum mechanics and metaphysics.

The twelve dimensions of quantum mechanics as a whole make up the thirteenth dimension; and, the same may be applied to the twelve dimensions of metaphysics. Each part of the reality of the omniverse forms a tetrahedron. The two tetrahedrons will always overlap each other.

By observing "slip-space" from an "outside" view, we may conclude that the omniverse is a collection of qubits in broken wave forms which intersect at different points within the [12/13] dimensions of [quantum mechanics/metaphysics].


The more one understands and is able to comprehend about the environment, the more possibilities will exist because the probabilities will increase due to application and observation.

This is still "fun with math".  ( I'm not always sure as to where the [ending/pausing/separating punctuation] would be after a quote.)

Matrix math and logic now overlap each other for the "quantum meta-reality" of the universe.

According to the holographic universe - I'll search for citations later; and, they will probably be in another post - the human "mind" or consciousness exists outside of the physical brain. From this, we may conclude that "mental" perception may exist outside of the physical area and still be correct within the confines of the quantum meta-reality.

Sequential observation and reaction  has root in a base "one" type of math.

We have sequential, matrix, and exponential maths as three possible [starting/reference] points in an infinite - both total and absolute - series.


These things will be clarified as I work on this further.


For the example of quantum observation. Knowing that electricity depends on the flow and charge of an object and upon an elements electrons - outer valence shell, - and that electrons and positrons are "opposite of each other, then the concept of "positricity" would exist in an anti-matter "universe" or so to say.

However, anything "anti" is considered "negative" and electrons are negative, then our "universe" is the "anti-matter" universe.

We should now refer to it as "other matter" and "opposite polarities" within the quantum meta-reality of the omniverse.


Let's back up from the mentally perceived omniverse and compare it to the physically experienced reality of everyday life.

What you [say/think/do] affects everything around you; and, the same applies to you from the [observing/action] [point/position] of another.


As humans, it is our nature to assume that others will react as we do. When those of us agree upon the means of perception, we become a society of sorts.

By physically moving to a different point in space - and by taking into consideration others - we may be able to change our perception of reality.

At different times, the observed becomes the observer and the actions of the "object" are separate from the "mind" of the observed.

Give me some time to clarify this, please.


----------



## sossego (Sep 3, 2015)

If all parties are in synchronous agreement of a quantum observation, then the quantum event will occur; however, if there is a disagreement, then the quantum event may be skewed towards partial or non-existence. "If you are looking for bad shit to happen, it's going to happen. Anybody being negative will mess up your chances when they are within your environment."

All events must be observed and accepted to be experienced. 

So, we affect each other and all things around us.

Ponder upon this for a moment with regard to the two previous posts and put what you perceive into an objective perspective.

Now, consider that our actions and reactions will always coincide with the quantum meta-reality of the omniverse.

Apply Kant's concept of "mine" and "thine" to any [observed/perceiving] being in the omniverse.

Bring this back to your observed reality - or world view - with knowledge of Einstein's theory of relativity.

Time flows at different speeds in an environment. The speed of light is affected by the gravitational pull of all objects in the universe. It is possible for one to move "faster" than the "speed" of light when the flow of time is independent for the observer and light is affected by gravity.

The observation of the speed of light only applies to a vacuum and does not take into consideration other environmental factors.

In probability and statistics, the standard deviation only exists for a given set and not for all objects. 

Probability is biased when it is not stated in absolute terms. The same goes for any theory that does not take all parts of the omniverse into consideration.

Pan out on this one and know that human knowledge is extremely limited and so is our experience as a species.


----------



## sossego (Sep 4, 2015)

Corrections:
LaTex not Lua.
There is no limit on the formulas used. [(Value)(Operand)(Value)] and 0 may be used to reverse or to complete a formula. Division by zero is not allowed. No cheating.

Interesting way of approaching a problem, no?


----------



## rden (Sep 19, 2015)

sossego said:


> Weight is the measurement of gravitational force upon an object due to the density of the mass of the greater object. If the object is a "black hole" then the item will weigh much more because of the forces acting upon it. Let's say that we live on a planet with a thin atmosphere and a honeycomb like structure  - bear with me - we would weigh less than on a planet whose core was composed of lead due to the density of that object. Also, the further you are away from the center of the gravitational pull, the less force exerted which means the weight is less. Mass always remains the same.



Umm, as your planet grows bigger (thus further from the center of gravity) your weight would increase
- standing on Jupiter [where it becomes dense enough not to sink] would be bad for your legs (not that this would be your biggest issue).  Standing on a solid lead planet the size of say a house would require a tether to hold you down.

It's the mass of the other body and distance from the surface rather then density and distance from the center that matters more (even if it's a neutron star the size of a tennis ball).  Your honeycomb planet, if it were the size of our sun, would tend to make one rather pancake-ish.


----------



## sossego (Oct 5, 2015)

Density and other things.  Life has important things for me to do. I will come back to you ontbis later.


----------



## sossego (Oct 15, 2015)

Okay. Gravity also has a basis on the density of the object. A neutron star would have a higher gravitational pull than a planet made of Styrofoam. The honeycomb example would have less of a gravitational force because it has less mass; unless, of course, the mass is more dense than usual.
There is space between and within each atom, molecule, and sub atomic particles. There is a a book named _The Holographic Universe _ which gives a good description of where and what things are composed of in reality.

A unified theory of everything, you say?


----------



## gonubana (Dec 4, 2015)

{The longest confirmed human lifespan} / {the age of the earliest evidence for life on Earth}  ≈  {a second} / {a year}


----------



## sossego (Dec 22, 2015)

Thank you for your respect, kindness, and hospitality.


----------

